

Ask HN: Best places to unload projects? - brianbreslin

I have a few projects I'm thinking of unloading (never had the time to fully devote to them, or no longer interested, etc.) what are the best sites/places for selling them off in your experience?  Assumption is all the projects are web apps, or software based solutions.
thx
======
JoachimSchipper
I have no experience, but <https://flippa.com/> comes up every time someone
asks something like this, and it looks quite active. What are you looking for?
What are you looking for that flippa doesn't offer?

~~~
brianbreslin
well I knew of flippa, but was wondering if there were other marketplaces that
people had better experiences with.

------
templaedhel
I'm in the exact same boat. I'm looking into both eBay and flippa, but I think
it depends mainly on the profit and users the projects have. I'm curious to
see if the HN crowd has any detailed expertise, or if this is a common
question.

~~~
brianbreslin
a friend suggested using ebay to "test" the market and gauge superficial
interest before listing on flippa. This was to save the flippa fee at first.
Though not sure if that is against the TOS of ebay

